# Oh man you guys are gonna spring a boner for this



## LizardKing (Nov 5, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Cellar_(novel)



> As the reader will eventually find out, one of the main reasons the Beast attacks is because it has a.... sexual appetite for humans, sastisfying women and disturbing men.



NP guys you can thank me later


----------



## Fay V (Nov 5, 2009)

yay? a story where people murder and rape?
sorry were we supposed to assume beast = furry and go "lawl they like to yiff"?


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 5, 2009)

Fay V said:


> yay? a story where people murder and rape?
> sorry were we supposed to assume beast = furry and go "lawl they like to yiff"?



Well you're a female so you probably don't get it


----------



## Dass (Nov 5, 2009)

Your link is slightly broken. I figured it out, though.

And, the point of this thread is?


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 5, 2009)

Dass said:


> And, the point of this thread is?



To give you something else to waste more of your life on

GO ME


----------



## Dass (Nov 5, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> To give you something else to waste more of your life on
> 
> GO ME



I don't understand why you're so proud of encouraging the voraphiles.

And... zoophiles
And... kinda necrophiles
And... biastophiles
And... erotophonophiles


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 5, 2009)

Rape is not cool MMKAY?


----------



## Conker (Nov 5, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Rape is not cool MMKAY?


It's not rape, it's surprise sex.

And everyone loves surprises :V


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 5, 2009)

Dass said:


> And... erotophonophiles



Is that were you stick your dick in a subwoofer?


----------



## Dass (Nov 5, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Is that were you stick your dick in a subwoofer?



Murder.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 5, 2009)

Dass said:


> Murder.


LK's sounds more fun.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 5, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Is that were you stick your dick in a subwoofer?


Let's go with that

Also I'm going to hurt someone if they say this novel is furry(look at sig).


----------



## Azure (Nov 5, 2009)

This makes me hot under the collar.


----------



## Unicorpse (Nov 5, 2009)

The fact that the Author is allowed to roam the streets scares me. He could be any one of us, even YOU.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 5, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> To give you something else to waste more of your life on
> 
> GO ME



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIBTWAVRZyg
oh hey, you ended up in my video


anyway, what's the point of this thread? oh yeaaah advertising.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 6, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> anyway, what's the point of this thread? oh yeaaah advertising.



Yeah I secretly wrote it and now I'm hoping you fags will buy it

My secret is out :[


----------



## Revy (Nov 6, 2009)

not even a tingle


----------



## the_donut_master (Nov 6, 2009)

Ugh... pedophiles... I would NEVER pick this book up. Sorry.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 6, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIBTWAVRZyg
> oh hey, you ended up in my video
> 
> 
> anyway, what's the point of this thread? oh yeaaah advertising.


That's awesome.  I made it in there :3.


----------



## blueeyes (Nov 6, 2009)

Unicorpse said:


> The fact that the Author is allowed to roam the streets scares me. *He could be any one of us*, even YOU.



It was YOU!


----------



## themnax (Nov 9, 2009)

not into the snuff thing myself, so maybe not.
otherwise meh be.


----------

